# California Bans Bobcat Trapping



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

California bans bobcat trapping.http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-california-bans-trapping-of-bobcats-amid-protests-over-cruelty-20150805-story.html


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article30187980.html


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Unbelievable...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Unbelievable...


California...totally believable! It's full of communists.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you expect from them, they just elected to illegal immigrants to a city council !!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It was easier to make the law to ban trapping than to find funding for research - some real weiners living there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

California transplants into Colorado is why we can no longer use foot hold traps.......OH but we can smoke pot..................politicians.....morons, nothing but morons!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I was in comifornia once for a day. Never left anything I have to go back for either.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> I love how I meet people from comifornia that tell me they left because comifornia has stupid laws and is expensive to live there,.....then the same people try to make this state just like comifornia. If they liked it so much, they shoulda stayed there and not screw up this state.....which can also be said about certain people from south of the border......


Quoted for TRUTH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> Quoted for TRUTH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


X2!

They hate it so much they left, now want things here ran the same way. Mind boggling.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Short said:


> I love how I meet people from comifornia that tell me they left because comifornia has stupid laws and is expensive to live there,.....then the same people try to make this state just like comifornia. If they liked it so much, they shoulda stayed there and not screw up this state.....which can also be said about certain people from south of the border......


Kinda reminds me of those coming from a multitudes of other countries. Certainly not all of them but a good majority for sure. Say si senor if you agree !


----------

